# what medications are you on ?!



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

hello,,,, i have been with depersonalization for 15 months now in a continuous way ! my main problem is that i can`t feel my body`s weight and i feel strange to myself like i don`t know myself in the mirror ! also i have a little bit of OCD thoughts but i`m fine with that ! i know that there`s noway to know for sure how long it`s gonna take to fully recovered but i`m just worried about am i gonna feel normal again ?!! i`m on effexor 150 mg ,, zoloft 50 mg ,,biperiden hydrochloride 2 mg and risperidone 4 mg per day , for like 10 days, i have taken a lot of medications but this is the latest update...


----------



## RafinhaBrasil (Jun 22, 2014)

Seriously you take antipsychotic for DP? my God


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

RafinhaBrasil said:


> Seriously you take antipsychotic for DP? my God


yeah my doctor prescribed it for me ! and i have heard it does miracles for the depersonalization ?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

> teh345" data-cid="339248" data-time="1406231138">
> 
> I'm no doctor, but from everything I've heard, anti psychotics are no good with DP.
> 
> I'm on a very low dose of Xanax as needed. I tried some SSRI's but they sucked, made me feel like shit.


but you know i have heard it does miracles   and some guys have been cured because of the antipschotics !


----------



## RafinhaBrasil (Jun 22, 2014)

your doctor thinks you're with psychosis? or is it just to help a little to DP? I'm on an SSRI, and started making income now after 3 months my derealization improved about 80%, just got a little intrusive thoughts, but with a little meditation and distraction think I can get out of this, anti psychotic friend has enough side effect, I think it is not worth spending money and time with these remedies


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

RafinhaBrasil said:


> your doctor thinks you're with psychosis? or is it just to help a little to DP? I'm on an SSRI, and started making income now after 3 months my derealization improved about 80%, just got a little intrusive thoughts, but with a little meditation and distraction think I can get out of this, anti psychotic friend has enough side effect, I think it is not worth spending money and time with these remedies


no it`s just DP ! also i`m taking zoloft ! i don`t know really what to do as what i hear is different than what you are telling me now !


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

Selig said:


> I have heard of people feeling better on antipsychotics augmenting other medications. Not always, but occasionally.
> 
> I am on 0.25 of clonazepam (Klonopin, Rivotril) 3 times a day. Recently was finally able to get off of my SSRI.


are feeling better ?! as klonopin is my second choice ! are you living life as you should ?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

Selig said:


> Klonopin has significantly improved my quality of life, but one should be aware of any side effects. It is a powerful and addictive medication, but I need it to function. (I work and have a family, chronic DP)


oh i know how it feels to have all the DP and working and carry a family  i hope you get better soon  wish you good luck


----------



## Paradise92 (Aug 26, 2014)

how are you now mazin?


----------



## Nathanael.A. (Apr 16, 2013)

I quote what one of the leaders in the field of DP research said when I spoke to him (I was on abilify at the time) "I don't understand what your doctor was thinking when he/she put you on this kind of medication, we know that they (anti-psychotics) make things worse across the board in DP/DR..."

fuck, anyway, yeah, Tianeptine, Kratom, Diazepam, 7, 8-Dihydroxyflavone, NSI-189, CILTEP stack, Piracetam, Aniracetam, Sarcosine, Thats bout it I think...


----------

